

Ask HN: Equity for engineering hires - angersock

Folks, a question to gauge the market:<p>At an enterprise B2B startup with a little traction, what sort of equity would you expect the first five engineering hires to seek, and what would you expect them to get?<p>What would you be looking for if hired on as a senior engineer?<p>(for simplicities sake, pretend there&#x27;s no dilution due to investors or other cleverness)
======
maxdemarzi
Go to AngelList, put in your parameters and see what the market is actually
offering:

[https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22types%22%3A%5B%22full-
tim...](https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22types%22%3A%5B%22full-
time%22%5D%2C%22roles%22%3A%5B%22Software%20Engineer%22%5D%2C%22company_size%22%3A%221-10%22%2C%22markets%22%3A%22B2B%22%7D)

~~~
angersock
Hm, now that's interesting.

I think their tagging system is a little off, but that is quite useful.
Thanks!

------
sharemywin
It depends if you have a $1 million dollars in runway then you can just pay
them. If you have no money to pay them and no traction you have nothing of
value.

